# Please I want to know you reply



## Okasha (Jan 25, 2009)

Dear all Egypt Expat i have noticed that expat living in Egypt for a job or holiday are interested to meet another expat and they avoid contacting locals even if they were english speakers, can provide help and share fun.
The question here is Why You think Egypt Expat are interested in meeting another Expat and avoid egyptian locals ?


----------



## onefoothere_onefootthere (May 10, 2009)

I don't think expats are against meeting locals. It is probably that they have come to this site to hear from or meet up with others that are facing the same situations and can bond with based on a familiar background. It is easier to be relaxed and yourself around people who have similar value systems and common references. I have many Egyptian friends, and love being around them. On the other hand, I want to be around fellow North Americans, because even after 3 years I will most likely feel more comfortable with a NA rather than an Egyptian. Another factor is that as a woman, one might be reluctant to contact a local man, as it is not acceptable behavior in this society and the man may assume she is looking for more than a friend.


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

onefoothere_onefootthere said:


> I don't think expats are against meeting locals. It is probably that they have come to this site to hear from or meet up with others that are facing the same situations and can bond with based on a familiar background. It is easier to be relaxed and yourself around people who have similar value systems and common references. I have many Egyptian friends, and love being around them. On the other hand, I want to be around fellow North Americans, because even after 3 years I will most likely feel more comfortable with a NA rather than an Egyptian. Another factor is that as a woman, one might be reluctant to contact a local man, as it is not acceptable behavior in this society and the man may assume she is looking for more than a friend.


Yep, very true, even when you make it clear that you are not interested in anything more than friendship, some blokes wont understand that. Having said that, some will and you can go on to be great friends as long as you carry yourself well.


----------



## gullwing (May 11, 2009)

it is the same with Egyptians abroad ... they prefer and feel more comfortable when hanging out with Egyptians ... it is something natural


----------



## oversamlove (May 22, 2009)

no thats not right
cuz. not 100 %of the Egyptian males doing that .
myself , i don't assume any new female friend thats she looking more than a friendship , thats really sick .
yeah there is alot of sick ppl , but we shouldn't say all ppl is sick .
i don't know im right or not . but thats just what i think about this discussion .





onefoothere_onefootthere said:


> I don't think expats are against meeting locals. It is probably that they have come to this site to hear from or meet up with others that are facing the same situations and can bond with based on a familiar background. It is easier to be relaxed and yourself around people who have similar value systems and common references. I have many Egyptian friends, and love being around them. On the other hand, I want to be around fellow North Americans, because even after 3 years I will most likely feel more comfortable with a NA rather than an Egyptian. Another factor is that as a woman, one might be reluctant to contact a local man, as it is not acceptable behavior in this society and the man may assume she is looking for more than a friend.


----------

